# 1" Cordless Impact Wrench.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Successful farming.

Regards, Mike

https://www.agriculture.com/video/milwaukee-tool-1-inch-impact-wrench


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Cordless impacts are getting pretty good. For really heavy work though hard to beat a 1" pneumatic impact feed by two 3/8" hoses into a half inch hose. Course not saying I really want to hang on to the one inch impact all day, just our 3/4" does a good enough job separating the men from the boys.


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

Nothing like a corded IR 1 inch impact. Takes a far smaller generator than if you have a portable compressor run with a gas engine to run a air impact. The corded electric just keep hammering as long as you can hold it.

I thought a 1 inch air was great with 30 gallon tank and 1/2 inch line back when I first used that set up 40 years ago. But anything less than giant compressor on the air gun the electric is even better.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

True that, but my compressor is good for 18cfm or so at 175psi.

Personally never been a huge fan of corded impacts.


----------

